# Addison swap/ or any swap in chicagoland area



## Junkman Bob (Jul 9, 2019)

Does anyone have any info in the next Addison swap ? 
Or any other up coming  swap in the Chicagoland area?
Bob


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes I’ve been wondering myself any local swap/ shows coming up. ???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevbel57 (Jul 9, 2019)

I spoke to Joe he’s the person who throws the Arlington Heights show and he told me he was trying to find a spot for an August show. If I find out anything I’ll make sure I post it. We do need more swaps in the Chicago land area.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks for the info 57 chevy 
Yea that would be great if you hear anything  . If i hear anything i will post as well . 
I believe theres a seap in portland indiana i believe next week but not sure how far it is 

Thanks 57
Junkman


----------



## chevbel57 (Oct 6, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thanks for the info 57 chevy
> Yea that would be great if you hear anything  . If i hear anything i will post as well .
> I believe theres a seap in portland indiana i believe next week but not sure how far it is
> 
> ...



Hey Junkman I just spotted this show in wood dale il. I haven’t confirmed it but I’m planning on calling the restaurant just to make sure. Once I do that I’m posting it on the cabe to get more people to go


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes please post any info you can .... i will be there ... 
thanks 57


----------

